# Tractor engine



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

were can i get tractor engines in canada?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried places like Princess Auto? Or check the yellow pages for a small engine repair shop for instance. Might get lucky!
As far as oil goes for the drive, check out this thread.
http://www.tractorforum.com/f166/mtd-yardmachine-hydrostatic-transmission-problems-17294/


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

ok ill try that thanks!!!


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

i cheeck out the thread it was helpful i think im just gonna try 5w20 oil for know just tofree th rear wheels up.is that a good idea?


----------

